# Das Radon Blau



## Cairns (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe am Rahmen einen Kleinen Lackschaden bis auf das metall.

Ich weiß nicht mal woher der gekommen ist , vermute aber von einem Steinschlag .

Gibt es da eine Farbnummer oder am besten Einen Lackstift?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## knoerrli (10. Mai 2014)

Die Frage wurde schon x-mal gestellt. Bisherige Antwort seitens Radon: nein es gibt keinen Lackstift oder ähnliches auch keine Farbnummer.
Geh zu einem autolackierer deines Vertrauens. Der mischt Dir schon den passenden Farbton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cairns (10. Mai 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## duc-748S (10. Mai 2014)

In einem anderen Thread wurde wegen eines ähnlichen Anliegens die Farbnummer neulich rausgegeben, ich glaube per PN.
Weiß jetzt aber auch nicht mehr um welche Farbe es sich dabei gehandelt hatte.
Warte mal noch ab, vielleicht gibt es die Farbnummer noch.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2014)

Der Chris Stahl hat die passende RAL Nummer rausgegeben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-7#post-11886982

siehe post #156


----------



## mtintel (10. Mai 2014)

Glaub das war im Kummerkasten-Thread


----------



## duc-748S (12. Mai 2014)

Genau den Post meinte ich 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubik (12. Mai 2014)

Das war ich. 

Wurde damals von @Radon-Bikes per PN angeschrieben mit der bitte um direkte Kontaktaufnahme mit H&S. Das habe ich dann auch getan und der Herr am Telefon sagte, es gäbe generell keine Lackstifte. 

Auf nachfrage von @ChrisStahl, siehe im Thread ''Kummerkasten'', hab ich das Bike genannt, die RAL Nummer wurde allerdings noch nicht mitgeteilt. 

Mein blau ist etwas dunkler, siehe Bild.


----------



## Cairns (12. Mai 2014)

Äh ok , ich könnt auch nichts finden


----------



## Rubik (12. Mai 2014)

Auf der Arbeit liegt eine RAL Schablone. 
Ich könnte diese an dein Bild dran halten und schauen was es theoretisch für ein blau sein könnte. 

Das mal als Vorschlag, kleine Hilfe. 

Kann aber keine 100%tige Übereinstimmung garantieren.


----------



## Cairns (13. Mai 2014)

Das wäre sehr nett von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (13. Mai 2014)

Melde mich im laufe des Tages. 

Habe in dem besagtem Thread noch ein mal den RAL Ton angefragt. 

Vielleicht klappt das doch und Du könntest dort theoretisch auch anfragen.


----------



## Rubik (13. Mai 2014)

So, habe eben die RAL-Karte dran gehalten. 
Am ähnlichsten wäre RAL 5012 Lichtblau, ist aber trotzdem leider abweichend. 
Kann viele Ursachen haben, Bildqualität, Licht ect. anders...

Kannst vielleicht mal nach der Farbe googeln um selber besser zu vergleichen.

Wie gesagt, es stimmt nicht ganz überein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Mai 2014)

Das RADON Blau der letzten drei Jahre lässt sich in keiner RAL Palette finden, es ist ein Farbton aus der Pantone Palette, die ansonsten eher für Aufkleber und Decals herangezogen wird. Der Farbton heisst Process Blue, auf unseren Bikes wird er mit mattem Finish verwendet.
Die Pantone Farben sind für den "Autolackierer" um die Ecke nicht gerade gängig, ein guter kann sich dem Process Blue aber ohne Probleme annähern.

RADON Team


----------



## Cairns (14. Mai 2014)

@ radon muss man sich Gedanken machen , abgesehen vom optischen Schäden? Oder kann es durch so Kratzer zu weiteren abplatzern kommen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Mai 2014)

Cairns schrieb:


> @ radon muss man sich Gedanken machen , abgesehen vom optischen Schäden? Oder kann es durch so Kratzer zu weiteren abplatzern kommen?


Das freigelegte Aluminium wird auf lange Sicht oxidieren, also ist die Stelle schon tendenziell eine Schwachstelle, wo dann weiter Farbe abgehen könnte. Aber natürlich nicht zu Vergleichen mit der Rostgeschwindigkeit von Eisen. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Stelle wieder luftdicht zu verschließen, entweder mit einem blauen Lackkleks oder wenn es dich optisch weiter nicht stört mit Klarlack.


----------



## Rubik (14. Mai 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das freigelegte Aluminium wird auf lange Sicht oxidieren, also ist die Stelle schon tendenziell eine Schwachstelle, wo dann weiter Farbe abgehen könnte. Aber natürlich nicht zu Vergleichen mit der Rostgeschwindigkeit von Eisen. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Stelle wieder luftdicht zu verschließen, entweder mit einem blauen Lackkleks oder wenn es dich optisch weiter nicht stört mit Klarlack.




Für mich hört sich das alles andere als zufriedenstellend an. 

Der Hersteller bzw. die Designer haben sich offensichtlich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass eine Lackierung nach Sturz ect. auch Flächendeckend großen Schaden nehmen kann!

Und was soll der Kunde dann machen?
Aha, bei matter Farbe mit Klarlack ausbessern? 

Neben der Tatsache, dass es keine Lackstifte gibt, gibt es nicht einmal einen RAL Ton, geschweige eine genaue Spezifikation der Farbe oder Hilfestellung!

Als Kunde und Besitzer eines teuren Bikes ist man mehr oder weniger aufgeschmissen und muss schlimmstenfalls den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen...höhere Kosten - keine gleiche Farbe! 

Die Aussage von @ChrisStahl "es gäbe zu allen Farben einen RAL Ton" stimmt somit auch nicht.

Hier sollten sich die Verantwortlichen vielleicht mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (14. Mai 2014)

Ja genau :-D du hast ja Ideen.....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Mai 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das alles andere als zufriedenstellend an.
> 
> Der Hersteller bzw. die Designer haben sich offensichtlich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass eine Lackierung nach Sturz ect. auch Flächendeckend großen Schaden nehmen kann!
> 
> ...


Der Farbton ist mit Pantone Process Blue eindeutig beschrieben. Leider lassen sich die verschiedenen Farbpaletten nicht 1:1 ineinander übersetzen. Grundsätzlich statten wir alle Räder mit einer Schutzfolie am Unterrohr aus, d.h., an der Stelle, wo die meisten Steinchen beim fahren einschlagen. Mattlacke haben den Nachteil, dass sie schlechter auszubessern sind und trotzdem geben viele Kunden aufgrund der edleren Optik der Mattvariante den Vorzug.


----------



## Rubik (14. Mai 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der Farbton ist mit Pantone Process Blue eindeutig beschrieben. Leider lassen sich die verschiedenen Farbpaletten nicht 1:1 ineinander übersetzen. Grundsätzlich statten wir alle Räder mit einer Schutzfolie am Unterrohr aus, d.h., an der Stelle, wo die meisten Steinchen beim fahren einschlagen. Mattlacke haben den Nachteil, dass sie schlechter auszubessern sind und trotzdem geben viele Kunden aufgrund der edleren Optik der Mattvariante den Vorzug.



Danke für die Info. 

Bleibt nur noch die Info für mein Farbton? Siehe dazu Frage im anderen Thread "Kummerkasten"


----------



## Cairns (15. Mai 2014)

Ich finde auch das Radon da was machen sollte , evtl lackstifte anbieten.


Veröffentlichung der Farbezeichnungen z.B auf der Homepage


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Mai 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das freigelegte Aluminium wird auf lange Sicht oxidieren, also ist die Stelle schon tendenziell eine Schwachstelle, wo dann weiter Farbe abgehen könnte. Aber natürlich nicht zu Vergleichen mit der Rostgeschwindigkeit von Eisen. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Stelle wieder luftdicht zu verschließen, entweder mit einem blauen Lackkleks oder wenn es dich optisch weiter nicht stört mit Klarlack.


Will zu oxidieren von Alu nur noch sage, unsere Rahmen sind aus einer AL7005 Legierung die zu den Alulegierungen zählt die
sehr schwer Oxidieren ( nur Salz ist sehr Schädlich ) und ist für die Lack Behandlung einer Säurebehandlung unterzogen ( Gold
Schimmer ) die diese Eigenschaften nochmal verbessert . Übrigens RAL Farben spielen bei Fahrrad und Autofarben fast kein
Rolle mehr. Wir sollten aber wie andere Bike Hersteller auch uns um Rep. Lack bemühen ich werde euch hier über weiteres
Berichten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Cairns (15. Mai 2014)

Hi Bodo ,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Das wäre schön wenn sich da etwas tun würde .

Grüße aus Otzberg 


Marco


----------



## Rubik (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Bei mir ist hinten die Kette abgesprungen und hat den Lack abgekratzt - nun eine unschöne Ecke. 
Da Al nicht rostet geht es mir hier nur um etwas Ausbesserung auf der optischen Ebene. 

Ein Rep. Lack gegen Entgelt wäre daher sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## c-st (16. Mai 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Das war ich.
> 
> Wurde damals von @Radon-Bikes per PN angeschrieben mit der bitte um direkte Kontaktaufnahme mit H&S. Das habe ich dann auch getan und der Herr am Telefon sagte, es gäbe generell keine Lackstifte.
> 
> ...



Auch damals schon der Hinweis, der Rahmen ist vmtl eloxiert, das ist kein Lack!


----------

